# Knock on the door (Warning. . . 3M P0rn) :D



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

11:30 am, door knocks...
answer to a HUGE box, filled with foam peanuts... after digging around in it, we have this 









cant wait to try it out!

(I put the backing plate and 3m pad on, just for the pics lol)
and the handle, i dont use the handle find it easier to hold the top bit of the machine.. and the 3m one has a nice area at the top for holding it too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A great machine... you will love using it...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can anyone point me to the thread that translated the speed settings for this machine please.. i cant seem to find it. (and its not on the machine like the sim 180) 
want to write it down lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> can anyone point me to the thread that translated the speed settings for this machine please.. i cant seem to find it. (and its not on the machine like the sim 180)
> want to write it down lol.


Start at A, go up to C... usually B... then back down to A

:thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

nice... i think.

what is it? - rotary? or DA?

i didn't even know 3M made power tools!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

3m rotary mate. 

afaik 3m dont make a DA..

3m have a small range of power tools.. the rotary im told is made by another company and rebranded 3m, can't remember which one nick said it was now lol.

the box has a photo of the rotary, an angle grinder and what looks like a sander, maybe a DA sander dont know


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Start at A, go up to C... usually B... then back down to A
> 
> :thumb:


thanks cue.. good enough for me :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

shouldn't there be a PORN warning in the title lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol; i think there should be stig... maybe the mods can add that :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> thanks cue.. good enough for me :thumb:


Oooh jeez... don't take my word for it...I'm a rubbish detailer...i was just letting you know what I do!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a nice start to the week, that must be the best looking machine around.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Oooh jeez... don't take my word for it...I'm a rubbish detailer...i was just letting you know what I do!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: fishing for compliments again cue..
"your awesome cue" "your the best" "i bow to you" :lol: ect ect.. :thumb::thumb:



Shinyvec said:


> Thats a nice start to the week, that must be the best looking machine around.


agreed.. one of the reason i wanted one, was the ergonomics and design.. aswell as it has a good rep ofcourse..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: fishing for compliments again cue..
> "your awesome cue" "your the best" "i bow to you" :lol: ect ect.. :thumb::thumb:


Oh be quiet you.... numpty...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic buy Craig!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Oh be quiet you.... numpty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you love it really cue.



gally said:


> Fantastic buy Craig!


cheers kev :thumb: 
thought it was time to join the big boys, and put the sim 180 down :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I never really look at my speed settings anymore. Over time you will get used to what you need. Most speed settings for polishes are a guide only, sometimes they need to worked faster and sometimes slower, depending on what you are working on..

Nice machine, I hope it brings you a lot of joy ..


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I am jealus .I want too.Great buy my friend .


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

spiros said:


> I am jealus .I want too.Great buy my friend .


thanks spiros :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> 3m rotary mate.
> 
> afaik 3m dont make a DA..
> 
> ...


If my memory aint going the 3M machine is a rebranded Rupes, they have a very good reputation in automotive finishing items.

Almost forgot, this is the thread with the machine speeds...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189350


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Hoppo32 said:


> If my memory aint going the 3M machine is a rebranded Rupes, they have a very good reputation in automotive finishing items.
> 
> Almost forgot, this is the thread with the machine speeds...
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189350


i think that might be the one nick said :thumb: he might be along at some point lol.

thanks for the link, thats the one i was looking for :thumb: cheers.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

3M UK said:


> The guy we need to speak to is away but a colleague here is pretty sure the speed is evenly spaced between the settings, so 700-1850 rpm range over the settings = about +230 rpm per setting if my maths works out:
> 
> a = 700
> b = 930
> ...


this is from that thread, Cue this would suggest your only going upto 900rpm?
and for the popular zenith technique D, or just above D is the correct speed.....

will find out when i get a test of it, how it suits me..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fanastic bit of kit, wish the postman would knock on my door with my wheel woolies which been waiting 11 days for now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> this is from that thread, Cue this would suggest your only going upto 900rpm?
> and for the popular zenith technique D, or just above D is the correct speed.....
> 
> will find out when i get a test of it, how it suits me..


Told you I was s**t 

Tell you what, you try it out, and let me know how you get on...

:devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice one mate. Have to say I now look at my SIM180 and think it is pre-historic as well as weighing a tonne! :lol:

Let us know how you get on with the whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnneeeee!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Told you I was s**t


:lol:



amiller said:


> Nice one mate. Have to say I now look at my SIM180 and think it is pre-historic as well as weighing a tonne! :lol:
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnneeeee!!!!!!


lol i never thought the sim was that heavy.. until today :devil:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> can anyone point me to the thread that translated the speed settings for this machine please.. i cant seem to find it. (and its not on the machine like the sim 180)
> want to write it down lol.


A 700
B 930
C 1160
D 1390
E 1620
F 1850

That's what my maths worked out at... Great machine :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Just found the manual pdf as well because I was wondering about something...

http://solutions.3m.co.uk/wps/portal/3M/en_GB/ASD/AbrasiveSystems/Solutions/MachinesTools/Polisher/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm starting to regret buying the Makita now.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice purchase, it looks very similar to the CP

How do you find the balancing on it, thats something i do love about the CP so wondering how close they are.....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i got one of those too, excellent machines and really easy to use.

In terms of speed it depends what you are doing but for correction i go up to "E"


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Nice purchase, it looks very similar to the CP
> 
> How do you find the balancing on it, thats something i do love about the CP so wondering how close they are.....


thanks rob, ive seen the CP, does look similar..

balancing.. i havent used the machine yet. so could be different under use, but from holding it.. 
i could hold it vertical, and horizontal with one hand on the handle and it felt perfectly balanced..
if your ever through this way/or vice versa, you more than welcome to a shot of it... preferably on my car :lol: :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad it arrived safely Craig,enjoy mate.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cheers rob :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> shouldn't there be a PORN warning in the title lol


:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha thanks mick!!! awesome title now :lol:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

mattastra said:


> I'm starting to regret buying the Makita now.


Why mate????? Makita is a fantastic machine! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one!!!

I recently bought one as a change to my Chicago machine - I find it to be a much nicer machine to use, especially with larger pads, but it's also a damn sight louder, which hopefully calms down a little after a bit more use!

I love mine, very happy with the purchase


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol thanks russ, will make sure i stick in my ear plugs or music when working then :lol:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol thanks russ, will make sure i stick in my ear plugs or music when working then :lol:


Yeah, it does get loud as you 'turn up the volume' so to speak, so wear plugs for long durations..... Apart from that.... Enjoy!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Sweet, want one of these rotary's badly now, birthday in June so might send some hints to the parents lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Sweet, want one of these rotary's badly now, birthday in June so might send some hints to the parents lol


:lol: thanks, and good luck getting one for your birthday :thumb:


----------

